
Where/How do you get your best entrepreneurship tips from? - vineet
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/ask-ih-where-how-do-you-get-your-best-entrepreneurship-tips-from-01dc325b83
======
verdverm
Books and conversations

~~~
vineet
Can you elaborate on conversations?

(I have seen a lot written about good books on this topic.)

~~~
verdverm
Going to meetups, talking to those who been there done that, mentors. Being
able to talk through things with someone is invaluable.

Also talking to those who don't know (about any given topic generally) forces
you to think and talk/agrue for/justify/reassess differently.

Find a person who challenges you, as opposed to a yes person who agrees with
everything.

